# Sewing Table



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sketchup Model*

Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.

She likes my grandma's sewing table because it is "just the right size" and doesn't hurt her back when she sits at it. The old sewing machine table is very simple, made of fir or pine. It has an insert 3" deep for most machines to sit in, level with the table.

Anyway, here is the sketchup I created based on the measurements from the old table, and my style/design ideas. I kept it simple but threw in a few curves for aesthetics and extra leg room.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Looks reaaaaaaaaal good Blake. Go for it!


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely fabulous ! Great sketch up design ! Looks neat !
Thanks for posting.
Dave


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Nice design and Sketchup work. I like the angled drawer faces. Very cool.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's really neat! Your model is really detailed, and the design looks great!

Sewing machines are fairly heavy, and make that repetitive bobbing motion, so I'd be thinking about stress over time. The table top supports the back side of the "tray", but the front side will get most of it's support front that front stretcher. I don't sew, but thinking back to seeing my mother sew, I seem to remember her leaning against and pressing down on the front edge of the machine/table, so there might be additional weight/stress in that area. The stretcher in your drawing gets pretty narrow at the center. I don't know if you want to widen it because of aesthetic and leg-room reasons, but I think I would try to figure out some additional reinforcement in that area.

I can't wait to see the finished product - I'm sure your mom will be very pleased!


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Hi Blake,

Nice design. Are you also going to do this out of fir and pine also or did you have other woods in mind. I am digging the worm's eye view of the under-structure. Those drawers will be a lot of fun to make with the curve that follows the line of the front apron. I hope you decide to blog the process.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


I think that you might want to raise the sewing maching above the surface of the table.

Sewing machines usually have a provision for sewing sleeves or pant legs that allow you to slide them over the
end of the machine.

Your grandma's machine might not have that feature, but you might want to double check.

Great job with sketchup!


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Great looking table Blake, I want you and your mom to have a successful table, so there's a couple things I do see since my mom sews clothes when we came to the states many years ago. We lived with two industrial machines in the living room as she earns a living by sewing dresses at home to keep an eye on us.
You have to offset the machine to the right of the table as the needle is the functional center of the sewing center. The right hand feeds the cloth as the left hand pulls it out, the sewer would need to scoot too much to the left to use your table. The other thing is to incorporate the power cord and task light into it. It make it much more challenging but you can do it.

http://www.meissnersewing.com/IndustrialSewing/Brother&Juki_Ind_SewingMachines1.jpg


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Blake - before I took up woodworking - I was very into the needle crafty stuff - along with sewing. Peter is right - we tend to lean on the front of the table while we sew - don't know why - but I always did and so do my friends. It's a bad habit - but it is what it is.

Gary is also right - the old machines did not have the arm for sewing in the round - such as pant legs, etc. One thing you might consider is having the left side of the table fold out so that the machine can be recessed while she is sewing flat and can flip it over to give more work space and be able to use the arm unfettered by the lip of the table. Would only take a piano hinge and little creativity--I'm sure you could do that.

Thuan is also right--move the machine to the right and that will keep her from having to scoot over - and that also gives you more room for another drawer.

As to the drawers - make sure they are deep enough to hold spools of thread and all the little things she'll use. She probably has a little machine kit that came with the machine - mine is a box about 3" deep by 3×6. So she'll need room for that and scissors, etc. Also, it's nice to have a pattern drawer to keep favorite patterns handy.

Also, one thing that I know all of my tables lacked was more room to the back. I'd add several inches if you can.

And Peter is right about the vibration from the up and down motion of the machine. If the table is not sturdy enough to handle the vibration it will drive her crazy. So make sure it's got lots of support.

You might also sneak a peak at her work area that she has set up now and see if you can pick up any little things that she seems to use that you may be able to design into the table. I had a magnifying lamp on my table that I used quite a lot. You might even think about putting a little bookcase/back on the table that you could put an under-the-cabinet light on. The little light on the machine is never enough. This will also give her room for pattern books and things.

Hope that helps.

And by the way-- much like my dovetails-- your scissors are backwards on the table. A sewer would never place them down like that!!!! :=)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Looks like you got what you asked for Blake! All good observations.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


I think moving the machine toward the right would eliminate some of the weight stress in the middle.

Then you wouldn't have to beef up your design, it has such beautiful lines to it.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for all the excellent advice. I will be looking into options on all of those suggestions. Feel free to keep them coming! Thanks everyone. This will be a fun project… I think this is my first real piece of furniture.

Oh, and by the way, I will be using hardwood. Probably Cherry or Mahogany. The legs/aprons will be mortise and tenon.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Hi Blake

Really nice design, but has already been said, I would have the machine sitting level with the top. Use the space where the machine was sitting to place a wide, shallow drawer for larger items, keeping the curved rail as it is. A couple of advantages to this is; it will strengthen the front stretcher, add valuable storage space and if the sewing stops or a new machine is bought, then you have no restrictions on the size of the machine or use of the table - it would look wonderful as a hall table.

Get into the sewing room and look at small things that your grandmother has, such as scissors, pots for pins any other containers she uses and make sure they will fit in the drawers - it would be a shame if her favourite tub of pins were 1/16" to high to fit in the drawer.

As to vibration problem - this will definitely have a dramatic effect on the glue joints - you should think about pinning the tenons and if you add rubber/neoprene anti scratch pads to the bottom of the legs, this will absorb and dampen a lot of the vibration.

Now for the interesting part - to make it even more unique - why not add some inlay as well just to make it extra extra special, maybe her initials on the top.

I hope this has been of use - just ask and you will receive!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Blake, that is a great use of Sketch Up. And, that's a dandy sewing table. this will be a good project for you. You will do very well.

I guess I should add my 2 cents worth. I do spend some time at a small flat bed I have in the saddle shop. My small machine, a Singer upholstery machine, is about the size of Carleen's house machine. It is on a commercial table that is 5 feet long and about 30 inches wide. The machine sits down in a cut out which fits most machines of this size. Much like the older Singer household machines. The machine sits at the right edge of the table with just enough room to the right for the bobbin winder. On most household machines, the bobbin winder is not mounted on the table but on the machine itself. You should center the foot on the table for the best results. Most house machines have the light and switch on the case itself so it not necessary to wire the table but a provision for the foot pedal needs to be addressed. That usually needs to come from the bottom of the case. You will just have to look.

I agree with the idea of having the table adjustable for flat work or off-arm. Most sewing is done on a flat bed and the off arm feature is used some but not as much so this would be very nice. Much as I love the look of wood, I would probably make the top from laminate like a kitchen counter top. I guess it's a matter of aesthetics. In the house wood would look better. I just like to sew on a very slick top. Carleen has had her machine for over 45 years and it is still going strong. She just sets it on the kitchen table and gets after it. She bought the machine when she was on the road as a Pixey photographer and lived in motel rooms all over the West. She is used to sewing with the machine on the top of the table. I hope this wasn't to be a surprise because you should really get some in put from the operator. Good luck.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


impressive sketchup AND list of tips!

is this going to be a surprise present? You might want to ask the user for feedback on ideas… we all get our habits and own personal way of doing things.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


I can't add much to the design. I like what I see so far! The curves feel a bit too dramatic; first response was to ease the curves. Sounds like this thing has to be like a workbench! Since that's what it really is…an elegant workbench. What about a deep drawer on one side or the other to hold the patterns that Besty mentioned…if that's how your mom works…

It'll be fun to watch this take shape…


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Nice job Blake on skethchup. I gotta learn that. Everytime though I go there I get overwhelmed. You really did a nice job. Mike


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Hey Blake Very Nice ..oh yes ..I just had to add my 2 cents worth …My girlfriend is a quilter and she spends 3-4 hrs + a day when she is really "ON" a quilt project …She has asked me a few times to help her design a new station/area/desk/ for her sewing …I have yet to come thru with what meets her approval as what would be perfect for her room (a large Bedroom )
But a few things i know that she insists upon.
1. The Sewing table/area cannot be too small …(My girlfriend does mainly quilts, and they are the size of blankets) so she needs a large area. But I would think it is the same for a lot of sewing operations …whether a quilt or a lil dress for the grand daughter ..
2. The feed area/movement of materiel to the needle table (the area around the needle is the table) is nice an smooth when the machine table is level with table the machine is sitting on ..(I hope i explained that?)
3. And there is never enuff storage for accessories ….drawers and all .
4. And room under the table for legs , heaters , is also a necessity. 
5. I think most of all it always needs to be larger than what we think …
6. Size does matter !!!
There are a million sites on the web selling Sewing tables …you may get some ideas from what is on the market and you can probably expand and create a better mouse trap …
It sure looks like you are on the right path .yes …I know that when we help our mates to their hobby …oh man ….yes we get it back a million fold ..oh yes …
Keep up the good work …

and what is the SoftWare that you use to create your drawings ??? very nice yes …
Thanks 
Mike Bonney lake, Wa


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Another comment I must add …..
And tho we men may think Blakes project Sewing table is just a workbench ….(of which it is ) 
We should not think that …or compare it at all to our workshop workbenches …

A womans sewing table/are is nothing at all like our workbenches .they like curves and soft …..So….I know many of us have been married for a million years to women …but one thing i have learned in my life is I should not presume to know EVER what a womans needs are without consulting a woman ….
Another thing i have learned since my girlfriend is a quilter …that the tools used by women, quilters and embroideryists ( I just invented that word). The tools they use are very very good tools and very expensive 
for instance …check out the scissors that your wife uses to sew ..oh man really nice and My girlfriend just bought a new Viking Sewing machine …top price 8K…oh yes …and then she also had to get a new laptop so all the SW of which there is a lot of SW…would perform as it was designed on WINDOWS VISTA anyway she finally got it all set up and is in quilters heaven …but she is still not satisfied with her sewing table/area …so I will be watching closely as to the final product Blake comes up with …thanks for letting me get my 2 cents in …
mike in Bonney Lake


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> Looks like I may be graduating to larger fine woodworking projects. My dad wants me to make a sewing table for my mom's birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Thats going to be a nice sewing table.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*

Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)

*The Design:*

Here is the original Sketchup model from the first blog in this series:










*The Lumber:*

Here is the wood my dad and I settled on at the lumber store. It is birch, which was affordable hardwood for us, but the most beautiful birch I've ever seen. It has a curly figure to it.



























(Yes, that is my delta contractor's saw looking dwarfed under that board.)

As you can see, I am pushing my jewelry box making tools to their limits:










*Getting Started:*

To cut that massive slab into the 4 legs I decided to cut it half way through on the table saw and then finish it off on the bandsaw. For this job, I decided it was time for a new blade.










Definitely need outfeed support here:










Cut, flip, cut, flip, cut, flip, cut, etc… very accurate because I only moved the fence once:










It cuts very fast on the bandsaw:

http://blip.tv/play/Aby3RQA

And the remaining "ridge" is cleaned up with a block plane.










I run them through the planer until they were all perfectly 2×2. Tapers will be cut later.










*Taking Shape:*

I also cut my apron pieces to length (adding inches for the mortise and tenon joinery) and at the end of the evening I clamped my pieces together and I saw my table come to life:










TOTAL PROJECT TIME SPENT SO FAR: 3 hours


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Blake,

Pretty cool!

One question: How will you be making the arches, as you show on the SketchUp rendition? Will you be using a template and a router? Just curious…


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


That is really nice looking Birch - it looks nothing like the Birch we get here in Finland - Ours is much more whiter, almost the colour of Holly. Fantastic figuring on those rails, you got a really good find.

I look forward to the rest of the series


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


looking good, thats some wonderful figure in that *Flame Birch* there. what are you planning on for the finish.


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Good project Blake, ;looks good! Dave


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


that is one stout table. now do i see this right, did you just clamp it up for the last picture, or did you actually glu it?


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


So, how long have you been sewing, hmmmm? HA! Great project, Blake.

always,
J.C.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Dude dose Mom plan on making saddles LOL. That quit a slab of flaming birch…you're off to a great start good luck on completion …Blkcherry


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Nice design Blake. Great looking wood.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Blake,

You are off to a good start here. Your design is interesting and you selected some nice wood. Getting it completed by her birthday is doable but it doesn't leave a lot of tv time.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Got a great start. Will be fun to watch this project come to life. June 21 is not far away--- try not to hurry to much!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


The figure in that wood is rich! The design looks great.


----------



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


That looks great!!!! Nice pics and story. More pics!!! More pics!!!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Looks good, Blake!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Where are you getting that wood? I want some!

The table looks great so far!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Blake looks like you are off to a great start - nice design and the wood is really top notch. Good luck on making the deadline.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


This is only going to get better! Wonderful wood…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Very nice start so far.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Blake,
That is some great looking wood and I think the design is excellent design.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Hi Blake,

I am really excited to follow this. Off to a great start and I don't think you could have selected any better wood.that stuff has great figure to it.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


*Al Navas:* I think I will just bandsaw the arches and clean them up on the O.S.S.

*Teenagewoodworker:* I will probably just oil it.

*Pa Bull and Jarrod:* It is just clamped in that last picture (no joinery or clamps).

*Scott Bryan:* I guess I need a TV in my shop!

*Greg Wurst:* A place called "Southern Lumber" in San Jose, CA.

*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


By the way, I got the video up and running in the post (above).


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


That is some nice looking wood. That's an interesting method to cut the legs. Looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Beautiful wood, I think this is a good project. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mzmac (May 11, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My First Fine Furnature!!! Getting Started... Milling the Lumber*
> 
> Well, I am finally graduating to furniture. I intend to blog the journey in this series to share what I learn in the transition from small boxes to full size furniture. I've done large projects before but furniture is sort of the 'holy grail' of woodworking, in my mind. It is what I would really like to do (if I could afford the lumber). By the way, my mom's birthday is June 21st (we will see how close I get to the the deadline.)
> 
> ...


Beautiful lumber. Smart idea


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*

I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.

*Preparation:*

I put a lot of time into laying out the joinery. I've never done this before. Here are some of the sketches I made including a printout of my sketchup drawing and a birds-eye view sketch of the joinery.










Vertical measurement sketch:









When I had worked out the details I drew it out on a scrap cut from one of the legs:










*Test cuts:*

I figured out pretty fast that you can't use the benchtop mortiser unless it is bolted to your bench or it will fall forward when you pull down on it. So here it is bolted to a temporary tool stand and you can see the first test cut being made:










The first several holes were trial and error for getting the depth right. This picture shows the depth and how close the mortises come to each other:










One thing I learned is that it is good to have a pick handy for clearing chips out once in a while:










The first test run came out Ok but I realized that my mortise chisel was not perfectly square to the fence. It made several little ridges on the inside faces of the mortise.










So I squared the chisel to the fence with a machinist square.










I had to shine a flashlight under it and turn it until there was no more sliver of light between the chisel and the square:










The last lesson I learned the hard way is that a mortise chisel gets VERY VERY HOT. I burned my finger. It is hard to tell in this photo because it was taken just after I did it. But today (the next day) I have a perfect square on my finger the shape of a mortise chisel.










The test cuts went well. Now I am set up and ready to make the real mortises. I'll keep you posted.

*TOTAL PROJECT TIME SPENT SO FAR:* 5 hours


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


oh, wow that answers some questions, you are going to town with this sewing table. I hope my wife is not seeing this, I need to finish the house before she gets her quilting furniture.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


Here is a tip for you Blake.

The mortise chisels straight from the box are sharp, but they could be sharper. I polish/hone the 4 outside edges of the of the chisel on my tormek. There is a huge difference in the ease of cutting. I also noticed discolouring of the cutting edge due to heat, but after honing it remains perfect mirror finish and runs cooler.
(My chisel dropped from the chuck whilst in the installation process - gravity over 6", my finger underneath and a neat square cut into my left index finger down to the bone - the chisel was sharp at least)

Watch the spacing between the auger and the chisel - this makes a big difference in the performance, I find about 2 to 2.5 mm spacing works for me.

The mortise chisel is well known for clogging inside the chisel - try taking lighter cuts, especially during the first full plunge. Ensure that the waste material can escape.

Hope this helps you a little


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony!

I'm open to as much mortising machine advice as you folks can give me. Keep it coming!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


cool Blake, this is coming along great. my favorite part of any project is the glue up because you see everything come together and i can't wait to see this one come together!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


Blake their are diamond hones for the inside of the chisles. They are available from Rockler i believe. Around $20.00. I mount the cones in a drill press to none the inside of the chisles.

When you chuck the drill and chisel into the mortise machine leave about a gap of a nickle above the shoulder of the Chisel. Lock in the drill tight against the chisle and then loosen the chisle and move it up tight to the machine. That will give the required clearance.

Here is Mark DeCou's blog on Mortise machines.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


Bake - I think you need to swing your bit around so that the opening is to the side. That will cut down on the clogging. If the opening is toward the front or back of your cut the chips have no where to go but into the body of the bit, where it will clog and eventually stop the bit altogether. Turn it sideways, towards the open portion of the mortise and it won't clog so much.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


Very nice work.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


Blake,

You are doing great!!!

I wrote this short post on Tuning a Hollow Mortise Chisel (Episode 7a.) on my blog some time ago. As others have pointed out, it helps to have really sharp chisels! One of the most useful items I have found to do the tuning is the conical sharpening kit, which does a terrific job of sharpening the inside surfaces of the chisels.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


The only advice I can give you is to not be shy about having a lot of drill bit sticking out. When I first got mine I tried to set it perfectly and over heated the bit. Looks ugly now.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


All above suggestions are great…

I'll reiterate the importance of sharp chisels! Honing the four outside faces and honing the inside with a cone is a must. Also, sharpening the actual bit should be done with an auger bit file. You'll get really good results if all aspects are well tuned.

I second or third the notion of leaving a ton of room between the bit and the chisel. More is more. Less stinks, or would that be sticks…

One other thing about the mortiser. You'll want to be sure that you take out as much slop as possible from the ways. This is adjustable. You should have little to no play in the dovetailed ways.

Keep it up!

Here's a link to a Roland Joihnson FWW video on the topic, if you have access to it…


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Using the Mortising Machine (for the first time)*
> 
> I have had this little Delta Mortiser for about a year and have never used it. So I am exited to finally give it a workout. I learned a lot.
> 
> ...


My tips.

1. square the chisel to the fence by bringing the chisel down to the actual work piece/ fence/ or square scrap) while loose, then tighten
2. At class we set the spacing with a dime (between the auger and the chisel)
3. On your first cut go slow, on move the cut 1/2 a chisel step over. This way you cut half into wood and half into air. This helps to minimize the chisel from twisting and giving you diamond shaped cuts as you showed above.

Good luck.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*

Time for the Mortise and tenons.

First of all, thanks to all who gave me advice about the mortising machine from the last blog. I did hone and tune the chisel and mortise machine and it did cut considerably better. I also turned the chisel so that the open side faces the previously bored section and didn't have any trouble with chips getting stuck (thanks Betsy!)

So I made the layout lines on my legs:










And cut the mortises. Notice the stop block for repeatability:










I was wondering how I would go about cutting the tenons. I decided to just do it the "easy way" and cut them on my radial arm saw (I love that thing.)










It takes a little while to hog out the waste with a thin kerf blade but there is almost no set-up time. Call me lazy but it works for me. It would have taken me just as long to set up a jig for my router or whatever other method.










A roughed tenon:










I made marks 1/2" from each edge of the tenons:










And I cut the notch out on the bandsaw (what is the correct terminology for this part of the tenon?):










I spent quite a bit of time chiseling the tenons…










...and cleaning out the mortises:










I also used my "Record" low angle shoulder plane to fit, smooth, and square up the tenons:










The finished tenons (aaahhhhh, at last.)










Finally, at 2:00 AM in the morning (on my Birthday!) I dry-fit the joinery. I didn't start until after work last night.



















And it looks exactly like it did at the end of the last section  But I know that a big part of the work is done 

I will disassemble it and do all the shaping (leg tapers and arches) before gluing it. But I had to see how it all fit together. Geez, that wood is nice, isn't it? I never took Birch seriously before. I always used it for making jigs because it is hard and relatively cheap.

This phase took about 5 hours. 
*Total Project Time So Far: 10 hours*

I have the day off tomorrow. Check back later… I expect to make quite a bit more progress (after I sleep in).


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


very nice work!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good. I don't know how many times I've used my mortising machine and I never thought of a stop block. Doh! Well done and Happy Birthday.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


Blake,

This is coming along nicely. Out of curiosity why didn't you put a dado set in your RAS? It would have made hogging out waste much faster. But you did well with just the thin kerf blade and plane. At this rate you may just make it by the 21st.

By the way happy birthday to you as well. After 16, 18 and 21 they don't mean as much but it still is your special day.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


Happy b'day Blake! That is looking really nice. Great job picking the wood…the curls are really going to pop when you put a finish on it.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


Great tutorial. The maple has some really nice grain to it. I look forward to seeing more.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


Blake great Job.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


Great post again. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## sidestepmcgee (Mar 14, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


love the birch , that stuff is on fire. great job on the table, i was wondering what brand mortising machine do you have.enjoy your birthday


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool blog, Blake.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


*Scott Bryan:* My good ol' DeWalt R.A.S. is not really that powerful and has a hard time cutting with anything wider than a thin kerf blade. A dado would be really slow going and would probably stall the saw.

*Sidestepmcgee:* A little Delta benchtop that I got used.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


happy B-day blake. man that is some beautiful flame birch. i just love that stuff. i worked with it once and it is a really beautiful wood but it had no where near that figure. it just amazes me every time that i see it. thanks for the post!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


At the 10hr mark, you've put a lot of good work in the project already…

Did you stay up late on your birthday or until your birthday? Was your birthday yesterday or today? Mine was yesterday


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Blake. The table is really looking good. Birch may not be the most romantic wood out there - but it sure is pretty.

I have to admit I was surprised that I was the one that noticed the chisel being situated wrong-- but sure made me feel good that I contributed to your table!

Can't wait to see you progress along with this project.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


The table is coming along nicely Blake. I think the part of the tenon you asked about is the edge. The long part is the face. Here is a link to the anatomy of the joint: http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/articles/mortiseandtenon.cfm

That's a pretty nice Record. Where did you come across that puppy?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


*Dorje:* I was up late the morning after. It seems that we have the same birthday… the 11th. Happy birthday! I guess that means we are the same age.

*Jeff:* It was a gift from my father-in-law. It was his at one point. It is actually my favorite and most used hand tool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Mortise and Tenons for my Birthday*
> 
> Time for the Mortise and tenons.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, if it turns out anything like your boxes it will be great.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Tapers and Curves*

Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.

I just bent a stick between two blocks for the long curve and marked it:



















I used a bowed stick with a string to mark the smaller arc:










I made the cuts on the bandsaw and left a hair extra:










Then the curves were trimmed right down to the line on the R.O. sander:










In this photo you can barely see the lines I drew for the "recess" drop-down for the sewing machine.










Well, this is how I made the vertical cuts for that recess:










Then I made the horizontal cut on the bandsaw and squared it up with a plane.

*Marking the tapers in the legs:*



















I also cut those freehand on the bandsaw.










Then I cleaned the saw marks on the jointer with the tapered sides down:










My new thickness sander works equally well as a regular drum sander:










My dad stopped by for about an hour and helped sand the faces of the apron. He is the one that sort of "commissioned" me to do this project (and trusted me enough to buy the wood). He has been following this blog. If you get a chance say "hi…"










It's pretty much ready to glue up at this point.

*Total Project Time So Far: 17 1/2 hours + 1 dad-hour*


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


This is turning out great Blake, and you're making such great progress on it, almost there!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


Say Hi to your Dad for me, shame we did'nt meet at my last visit.

The project is comming along great, nice use of the "horizontal" drum sander. I am really looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


Blake,

man you are making some serious progress on this sewing table. You are WAY more efficient then me. Your mom is going to love this table when it is done. Thanks for the post and including the project time. Looks like a great day off you had and happy birthday.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


thanks Blake for this progress report. Nice to see that homemade thickness sander put to work.

"Hi" Blake's dad! ;-)


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


I like it when Dads get involved…....Hi DAD!
Great job Blake…Dave


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


Dad has to think that this is pretty cool. Your project looks like it is coming along great. It is such a great design, but coming from you I wouldn't expect anything less. You have a great gift for this craft.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


Hi Dad! Thanks for the update Blake. I look forward to seeing the finished product. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


Looking good!

"Total Project Time So Far: 7 1/2 hours + 1 dad-hour" *+ 4 hours blogging.*


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


Blake,

I am enjoying this series. You are documenting your progress well and it is coming along pretty well. One week to go. You are on track to make it. It is nice to see that you had help from your father too by the way.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


Not to be the time police or anything, but becuase I'm interested in the time aspect, in the last post you were at 10hrs, in this one you state 7 1/2hrs…

Was that suppposed to read 17 1/2 hours?

Whatever the amount of time involved you're really cruising!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


Getting closer all the time!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


No Dorje, I'm just so efficient I can make the clock go backwards!

Actually you are right. I forgot to add the other 10 hours.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


Hi Dad:
Hi Blake:

I love that the way that the curve follows the grain on the aprons.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tapers and Curves*
> 
> Yesterday I cut the curves in the apron and the tapers in the legs.
> 
> ...


Great job Blake. Looks like you have a dedicated helper there.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*

When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.

So in my excitement to see it take shape, I did a little last minute trimming of the tenons and one more dry fit, and then started assembling it with glue in sections.

Here's the front:










And the back:










Then I dry fit the two sections together with the side aprons for the final glue up:










Which is when it occurred to me… was something missing? *THE DRAWERS!!!*

















I forgot to cut the drawers out of the face of the front apron!

I panicked. I wasn't even sure how I was going to cut the drawer fronts out of the piece, because I wanted to use the cut-outs as the drawer-fronts (so the grain is continuous). This means that I need a very small kerf. I guess this dilemma was what made me put this job off until later.

The glued-up section was way to awkward to put on the scrollsaw now. Well, lets start by drawing the lines and seeing where these drawers are gonna be.

I used a scrap from the apron arch to mimic the bottom line of the drawer:










Now that I had my lines, I needed straight, thin kerfs around those drawers. So what did I think to do? (I should not even be admitting to this!)

I figured I could take a cheap, dull, hobbiest handsaw and saw straight through the middle off one of the hardest woods I've ever worked with. Yea, that'll work. (I hope nobody actually reads this blog.)

(Viewer discretion advised, some may be offended by the next picture…)









Well, as you can imagine, that didn't work. (Shocking, huh?) During the next three hours I did not take pictures because I was so frustrated I forgot. *Sorry.*

I wrestled that stupidly awkward apron with legs attatched up onto the scrollsaw and cut the drawer fronts out and the result was *not pretty.* The edges were fairly ugly and the pilot holes I had to drill for the blade were certainly visible. I wasn't too happy with myself.

But I finally popped those suckers out: (notice the saw mark on the first photo left over from the handsaw delusion)



















I don't think those photos show how bad and uneven those saw marks are. Take my word for it.

*The Plan:*

It's all good, I've got a plan. After sleeping on it I decided to cut the drawer fronts down a hair until they are squared up and clean. Then I will rasp, file, plane and chisel the drawer holes until they are squared up too. This will leave a considerable gap after the waste is gone.

Then I plan to make a "bead" around the drawers to fill the gap. The bead will sit proud of the drawer front slightly and be rounded on both sides. It will look like I planned it the whole time (I promise!) So a new design detail was just born out of destiny, you could say.

The next order of business took over an hour of just staring at the half-assembled table and designing on my sketch pad. I had to do a lot of planning to figure out how the inside structural joinery would work around the dropped-down sewing machine recess.

Here's what some of my drawings looked like:










I ran out of wood for these pieces (last night) so I picked up another board today. After all the careful planning this next section should go fairly quickly (I hope).

*Total Project Time So Far: 23 1/2 hours*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


AH the AH Sh* time. Thats shucks ya know.

Good recovery I think. Isn't it good for the soul to fess-up to screwing up. - Not.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


These kind of trials makes us better woodworkers. It's coming togather nicely, cant wait to see the finished piece.
Jim


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


looking good so far. i have those some moments where i look at it and say oh #*%&. like when on the sugar chest i cut the drawer fronts too short and didn't have enough material for new ones. had to glue a strip of wood on the back of it to extend it. looks fine but i spent a good hour steaming around the shop wondering what to do. thanks for the post!


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Blake, 
I have been there before. Your solution to add a bead is ingenious. After the initial panic you realized that there is almost always a solution. In Lieu of a rasp/ file and plane you could use a router and a flush trim bit with a template to square up the opening. Then just chisel the corners square…just a thought.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Blake,
Been there and done that before, and I am sure we are not the only one. The sign of a true craftsman/woman (I want to be PC) is his ability to cover up his/her mistooks, I mean mistakes.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Blake,

Thanks for the update and being brutally honest. I do have to admit that some of my coolest ideas and design features came from fixing "mistakes." I believe problem solving and creativity are synonymous. I am anxious to see what's next.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


I think the bead will be a nice element and add to the finished piece. Great recovery! What are you thinking for the bead? A darker species maybe?


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Woodworkers don't make mistakes--we make variations.

I like your variation. Frustrating to deviate from the original plans-- but the possibilities for solutions are many and it sounds like you've come up with a good plan.

Can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Happens all the time to me.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Starting to read this blog, I was formulating possible sollutions to your problems, but then you answered each of the problems your self as I read on.

As Betsy said "Woodworkers don't make mistakes--we make variations" so very true.

Keep up the good work, your doing a grand job.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Fun post - the honesty and willingness to share in the ups and downs (and back ups) is great.

This sewing table is going to positively scream!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


*BFD:* So simple… I hadn't even thought of using a router and template. I guess I can do that now since I've got the extra room to work with. Perfect! I love it.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Excellent recovery, er … design modification. I've heard it said that mistakes make opportunities and looks like you took full advantage. Good work.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Blake thanks for sharing both the successes and set-backs on this project. We all have these type of moments and it would have been easy to simply omit the drawers but instead you turned the situation into a nice opportunity to add an interesting design element. Nice recovery.

Well done.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Hey Blake,

We've all been there and done this. No shame in making mistakes - we learn more from them than from successes. It's how we solve the problems that is valuable.

Your design is very nice and I bet that the addition of the beading around the drawers will work very nicely.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Man, I hate those moments. We've all had our share.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Don't worry your not the only one that had that happen most of us don't talk about it you did a good job thanks for sharing….I love your design


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


So much for people NOT reading the blog, eh, Blake? Resaw some veneer off of the drawer front and make a sunburst pattern. This will give similar, but not continuous grain, will add a neat effect, and make it look like you did it on purpose. Just a thought. Or start over.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


I was reading this, and I think you've got an excellent example of why it is such a good idea to post, even if you are kicking yourself. I was thinking how tough it would be to clean up the cuts you made when I saw BFD's post. It sounds like he is going to save you some headaches. Also, it sounds like a few really good alternate solutions too.

Regardless of what you choose, this place is an excellent resource for getting more insight. I'm sure this is gonig to be an awesome project. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


As always, the difference between good woodworkers and great ones is the ability to hide your mistakes. Great solution to your dilemma….and it will give your piece an extra classy look with the beaded draw fronts!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


What a fun post to read. I always look forward to that "No, it can't be true!" moments. Part of the thrill of designing and building your own stuff. Kind of like bungee jumping.

Steve


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Stupid Stuff and Serendipitous Solutions*
> 
> When I left off I was ready to glue up the apron and legs.
> 
> ...


Blake,

It is these moments that will bring out the best in you. Believe me, I have had things go wrong and if I could not make a creative recovery it would have meant the loss of thousands of $$$$ in time and material, at least enough to buy a really good used car.

Excellent design, excellent work so far, and a most excellent creative recovery.

Good luck.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Assembly at Last*

So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.

*DRAWERS*

So I milled up some strips for the bead:










Here's how I made the template to fit the drawer with the bead…

I drew the outline of the bead on a scrap of plywood:



















Then I cut some scraps to fit those lines and stapled them to the plywood piece:










Let's make sure it will fit inside:










Then on the router table I used a template bit to follow those scraps to make the final template:

















And Walah… a template:










Finally that drawer opening is squared up:










And now I just need to chip away at those corners:










*ASSEMBLY TIME*

I decided to use dowels to join the front-to-back supports for the sewing machine recess. That router template I just used came in handy to give me a bigger surface to steady the portable drill press for drilling the dowel holes:



















One last dry fit:



















And finally its together:










Once the glue was dry and the clamps were off I had quite a bit of scraping to do:










The middle cross piece was secured between the two supports with dowels. I almost used screws here but at the last minute I went for the all-natural:










*SEWING MACHINE SHELF*

The dropped-down sewing machine shelf will need to be attached permanently to the front of the table but the back end of it has got to have some room to expand. So I drilled the holes with some breathing room. I made slots for the screws:



















The front of the shelf was biscuited to the apron:



















And the rest was screwed through those expansion slots from underneath:










I also made an opening for the machine's power cord:










I'm on a marathon this weekend to finish this project. More will come soon!

*Deadline… Saturday night!!!

Total Project Time So Far: 29 1/2 hours*


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Blake you are doing great! Your Mom is going to be so happy with this table. Can't wait to see how it ends up. The save on the "mistake" sure seems to have worked out.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


its coming together! thanks for the post


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Blake are you merried? You might want to duplicate this this table while you are at it.
Keep us posted!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Looks great Blake. Nice recovery.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Your progress looks great! Keep it up.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Great work Blake.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


I am excited for you as well. You are on track. The drawer detail turned out nicely.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


You rock, bubba Blake. Keep it rollin'. H'yah!

always,
J.C.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Very cool Blake. You are on the home stretch. How are you going to finish it?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Blake,

Pulled off like a true master craftsman. 
You are there, you just don't fully realize it yourself.


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Blake!! this looks wonderful….remember time can be either our friend or enemy, it's a personal choice. Saturday evening you will have a beautiful piece I am sure….but Sunday evening it could be extrodinary….Sometimes our muse can be frustrating


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


It looks like you are online. 
Why aren't you in the shop?
Deadline is looming!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Todd, My boss just called me and gave me the day off (out of the blue) so I have the whole day to work


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Just curious, What are you using for the drawer slides??


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


More Birch.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


More Birch?

Figured too tight on materials?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


No Todd, I was just answering Chris' question. The drawer slides are Birch, as is everything in this project.

But actually, I did figure pretty tightly on materials. I was working with no more than an inch to spare on a lot of it. Which I know is not smart, but I just had to be that much more careful.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly at Last*
> 
> So I decided to make a bead around the drawers which would give me the room I needed to clean up both the drawers and openings. Thanks to bfd's idea I decided to go for the template idea to fix the drawer openings.
> 
> ...


Hi Blake,

This is turning out so nice! Man I can't wait to see this finished. Your are cranking this thing out.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Done, Done, and Done.*

This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.

*MAKING THE DRAWERS*

I trued up some stock on the jointer and planer out of Birch for the drawers:










And then made the half-blind dovetails on my Incra router table (first time I've done that… so sweet)










Assembled the drawers:



















And glued them up:










Then I routed a stopped groove on the drawer sides:










This seemed to work just right for sanding the inside of the grooves:










Then I glued the "bead" around the drawers. It took me a while to get the angles right since I am working with a trapezoid. Those miters had to be tight. I used two part epoxy because I am gluing the bead to end grain on the sides. Also, I wanted to glue one section of bead at a time and the epoxy cures fast enough to make this practical.

Glue the top bead on one drawer, clamp. Glue the top bead on the other drawer, clamp. Then the first drawer's glue is already hard and I can un-clamp and glue the next bead, clamp… etc.

It is a shame to cover up those dovetails:










Here is the "runner" for one of the drawers (it slides inside the groove on the side of the drawer). Notice the paper thin shims that I glued to the top of the runner to fine tune the drawer's position and sliding action. I glued shims on as needed and then planed/sanded them down until it was perfect:










The finished drawer being fitted:



















And believe me, it is a perfect fit (if I do say so myself…)










I gave the drawers a little peg on the inside so they don't slide all the way out and fall on the floor:










And of course added the hardware:










*THE TOP*

I used biscuits to glue the two front pieces of the top to the main rear piece:



















Here's the glue-up. The top is not attached to the table yet. It is just a convinient place to work in my tiny shop:



















To attach the top I made "buttons" in a series on my router table:










I also pre-drilled holes on the drill press and then cut them apart on the R.A.S.:










I used my palm router to make slots for the buttons on the inside of the apron:



















These buttons will allow the wide top to expand and contract in changing moisture conditions over the next ten-thousand or so years (I expect this to last a few generations)

The buttons installed:



















And finally the top is on!










I took it outside to use the router on the edges of the top. The hand-held router is one of the few power tools that is nearly impossible to use dust-free. I chose to use a panel raising bit that had a nice curve to it. I like the shape but most importantly it will allow the fabric to slide easily over the edge of the table:










I've got a lot of scraping and sanding to do. By the way, today has been a really strange day for Santa Cruz weather. We have had a heat wave (and a lot of fires) lately and today we are having thunder storms which is unusual for us. Just about the time I finished using the router The power started flickering and browning-out.

So I decided to shut down the main breaker and go no-juice for a while. It was really nice. Instead of blasting music and machinery noise I just listened to the thunder roll over the Santa Cruz mountains and a few fat raindrops on my corrogated fiberglass overhang. Then I got out my scraper and went to work. It was the perfect time to finish my project with hand tools.

Every time I use a jointer, planer, thickness sander, hand plane, scraper or random orbit sander, I make these pencil lines so I know when I have removed a complete and even layer of material…










I love scraper shavings:










And here is the last glimpse you are gonna get before I get a chance to take some formal photographs tomorrow. Then I'll post it in Projects. Besides, it wouldn't be fair if you got to see it before my mom does 










I spent several hours sanding, sanding, and sanding. Then I oiled it with boiled linseed oil and sanded some more with 600 grit automotive sand paper to make the top shine like glass. You can see your reflection in the top and the figure pops like a hologram. I'll try to take pictures in a way that does it justice, but (teaser alert) you'll have to wait.

Today is my mom's birthday but tomorrow evening is the party. I have to work tomorrow which is why my deadline was tonight.

By the way, here is the original sewing table. This is the table that my great grandfather made for my grandma. My mom said that it is the only sewing table that she can work on without hurting her back because it is just the right height. So I based the vertical proportions on this table. It is very simple and made of pine and plywood. My mom said she wanted a sewing machine table "just like that one, and it can be very simple… just make it out of pine and plywood." Sorry mom, I tried to make it just like that one but I couldn't…










I think this is just about the most fun I've ever had in woodworking. I think am more proud of this project than I've ever been of anything else I've ever made. This project represents a lot of firsts for me:


 First full-sized piece of furniture
 First time calculating board footage for a project
 First mortise and tenon joinery
 First time using the mortise machine
 First tapered legs
 First time using stock thicker than one inch
 First project on a scale that requires some serious consideration of wood movement
 First time making drawers
 First time making dovetails on my Incra router table (I had only done box joints)
 First time building a commissioned piece with a deadline
 First time ever sanding something to 600 grit… what a trip, DAMN that's smooth!

My wife just walked in and saw it completed for the first time. She is a little pissed that I am giving it away… "I want one! I'm so jealous! That's not fair!" I guess she likes it. She started giving me the design specifications for her table 

Thanks to all of the LJ's who have supported me, helped me, given me advice, let me call and ask questions when I was unsure, made comments and followed along with this blog. You know who you are.

*Total Project Time: 55 hours… And done before the deadline!*

Done, done, and done. Good night.

*UPDATE: Here it is Finished:*


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


That you were able to finish the piece in time for your mom's party is truly remarkable. You put so much into this table in a relatively short period of time, and have turned out an outstanding piece of furniture! And to keep the blog up! Whew!~ You've got some energy! Awesome.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


WOW! Blake, this is truly and accomplishment on many levels. Congratulations on the completion and thanks for sharing the details of the journey even with a deadline hanging over you. I'm looking forward to the pics of the table with its finish. Love the bead on the drawers too.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Very impressed with the adaptation of the original design, the overall construction, overcomming and adapting the problems encountered. I really look forward to seeing the final finished piece with the hardware attached.

A great piece of work, one to be proud of.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


That's a very nice piece of furniture and a downright impressive list of firsts. Very well done.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


That's a lot for firsts, Blake.

I think you did an outstanding job!

Your mom will enjoy it for a long time!


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Wow! Excellent job! Thanks for the post, it was like I was there! No, if I was there I would have gave you a hand and it would have taken 56 hours!


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Blake!
Dave


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


For all those firsts, it came-out exceptionally well. Nice work!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Good job, Blake. I knew that you could do it. Thanks for allowing us to tag along on this one. It was enjoyable being able to see the project develop and take shape. You did a wonderful job on the table and I am sure your mother will love it.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


GREAT execution, Blake!

And what a wonderful way to honor Great-Grandpa. You are right - several generations from now, people will be saying "THIS one has been around a LONG time!"

Thanks for taking us on this journey. I loved it.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Well Blake, looks like you'll just have to build one for the wife. You gotta keep the boss happy. That's one awesome sewing table! Great work, design and excecution!


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Well done Blake. Lots of energy went into this cabinet. You should be very proud of it. Be sure to sign and date it for the next generation.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Great tutorial Blake! I have enjoyed following along. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


I am impressed. You are brave man running those drawers the first time. Did you use any scrap first?

Also, the beading turned out great. I wasn't sure how it would look. Can't wait to see it with finish.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


very impressive! isn't it great to have the job finally finished! thanks for the post


----------



## AverageJaneCrafter (Jun 22, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


This is amazing! What an awesome gift for your mom, and - yes - do get to work on one for your wife! I love the idea of shaping the sides of the table so the fabric glides easily over them - brilliant! And I love the simplicity of the piece - especially after seeing the inspiration piece. So glad I found this!


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Feels pretty darn good, huh, buddy? You betcha! And guess what? It will *ALWAYS *feel that way whenever you put that much heart and head into your projects. You'll get better, faster, wiser and grow some along the way in places you didn't know you had. Such a deal! But that's why we're all here, to cheer each other on and find out a little something along the way.

Enough with the metaphysical… WooHoo! Can't wait to it *DONE!*

always,
J.C.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Blake, you done did good! Your Mom is going to cry, but don't worry, they will be happy tears. You did a great job. To do the project and the blog was really amazing. I've enjoyed the ride.


----------



## keithcruickshank (Jun 3, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Congratulations in your first full-sized piece. And an impressive "first" at that!

Keith Cruickshank
woodtreks.com


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Blake that's your biggest box yet. Just kidding anyone would be proud to have that piece in thier home. I think sky's the limit when it comes to your talents.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


:^•
Blake pwns tables, too!
Excellent, ambitious and masterfully done. WTG.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Blake,

Beautiful work and super documentation. Oh yea, nice recovery on the drawers, too.

Just think, every time your mom sits down at this table, she will think of you and how good you are. She might even forget about all the stuff you when you were a kid.

Lew


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Wonderful job buddy. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Blake,

Absolutely beautiful! I think that the the beading that you put on the drawers gives it that extra detail and really adds to the piece. I love the edge that you put on the top. The drawers look fantastic. This blog was so much fun to read and see each step along the way. You make it look SOOOOOOO easy! Your Mom will love this piece and no doubt will be one of her most cherished possessions. Awesome Man just awesome!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


I make it look easy?! I guess I didn't include enough information or photos of the actual process.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


We're all woodworkers-- we know what the "actual" process is!!!! We've all been there haven't we? Besides Blake-50+ hours would have been hard to document with still pictures. I think you did a good job with what you posted here. Can't wait for your next project.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Yo Blake, you done real good. This was fund to watch for us too. You are a real furniture maker now. Congrats.

Steve


----------



## Nils (Oct 27, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Blake - you consistently inspire me with your craftsmanship, design, good-naturedness, and problem-solving abilities. And your ability to write about it as you do it! We're lucky to have you on LJ. Of course, your wife and Mom and everyone else are lucky to have you making beautiful things for them.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Top notch Blake, she'll love it.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Excellent! The beads really add a lot to the appearance…a nice 'design' feature. Congratulations on all the successfully traversed firsts! That is one elegant piece of furniture.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Dear Blake,

I have really enjoyed the journey! I'd like to adopt you as my son! I've had plans for a sewing cabinet for years. They get altered periodically when I think of something different that I would like to add, but it gets put off. I'll probably die with my sewing machine on the dining room table!

Your mother will be estastic. She'll never be able to sew without thinking of how proud she is of her son!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Blake you do nice work, and I see a lot of firsts.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Great job Blake greater than anything I've ever attempted. I am in envy. Your mom will love this forever. I am in awe of your tools, man you are tricked out. You are right about that table though, it is beautiful.


----------



## kcZ (Apr 16, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Thanks for including all the steps, it is nice to see something going together like this. Very well done!


----------



## BrianR (Jan 20, 2013)

Blake said:


> *Done, Done, and Done.*
> 
> This project is finished. Let me show you what I have been up to the last two days.
> 
> ...


Hi Blake, I'm new to this site and fairly new to woodworking. I'm making a coffee table and like to know more about your buttons. Can you give me the size of the buttons, like dimensions? Using a router to make the slots, what bit would you use a straight bit? what size? sorry about all the questions, thanks in advance.


----------

